# Emirates Airline Housing?



## Aussiejen

Hi all,

I am sorry if this question has been posted before I have tried searching threads but can't find any answers to the following:

Does anyone have an idea on what type of housing is provided by Emirates for a family of five? And where in Dubai their housing is located?

Cheers for any responses.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I think it's mainly in DSO, Dubai Silicon Oasis, although they have some older villas near Safa park these are normally for senior captains. I'm not EK staff and I don't think there are many on here so you may get a better answer searching the Middle East forum on pprune.


----------



## Aussiejen

Thanks for your response, will check out the other forum as well. Cheers


----------



## vantage

Felixtoo2 said:


> I think it's mainly in DSO, Dubai Silicon Oasis, although they have some older villas near Safa park these are normally for senior captains. I'm not EK staff and I don't think there are many on here so you may get a better answer searching the Middle East forum on pprune.


i know a First Officer who lives in the Senior Captains compound at Safa Park.
If you're good, and aren't afraid to ask........


----------



## Kiwi91

There are two options, you can either (a) take up the company accommodation or (b) get the allowance and find your own place.
(A) the utilities are taken care of. The disadvantage is that you dont have a choice in location. I dont know where the locations are but i know for pilots they provide a personal pick and drop service. For cabin crew, they provide buses.
(B) you have to budget your utilities within your allowance. The biggest advantage is you can choose where to stay. There are loads of options available for every budget. If you are smart you can save a bit of you allowance after the expenses. Depending on your grade, you will have to decide on if you want the company or personal accommodation.


----------



## Lib56

Hi Aussiejen,

I too am trawling, looking for the same info. It seems that you don't get any say in your accommodation as it is allocated once you arrive - I have read that some of it is under the flight path? We are also a family of 5 and I'm trying to look at the best schooling options and whether to bring our much loved, small dog. I want to bring him with us but am concerned it may not be best for him with Summer and not being able to come out and about with us. Does bringing a pet affect the standard of accommodation offered? 

Cheers.


----------



## BedouGirl

If you haven't already done so, check out PPrunes. There's a lot of information on there.


----------



## Budw

Besides the places mentioned already, Emirates has a lot of accommodation (Villa's) in Jumeirah 1 and Al Baada (Next to Jumeirah 1) for their senior pilots. And for cabin crew they have several towers on Sheikh Zyed road. These places are not under the flight path.


----------



## TallyHo

I could be wrong but I was told that Emirates is quietly phasing out the Jumeirah housing options for their pilots. When existing pilots leave a villa they're not being replaced with new pilots. Apparently something to do with the higher cost of housing in Jumeirah versus the newer communities outside Dubai.

A lot of the cabin crew now live in Al Nahda and Al Qusais. There's also crew in TECOM. 



Budw said:


> Besides the places mentioned already, Emirates has a lot of accommodation (Villa's) in Jumeirah 1 and Al Baada (Next to Jumeirah 1) for their senior pilots. And for cabin crew they have several towers on Sheikh Zyed road. These places are not under the flight path.


----------



## travertine

Hi. I live in a villa in Jumeirah 1 which was formerly occupied buy an EK pilot until they insisted (reportedly) that he move into company accommodation.


----------



## Ozysanj

Hi all,
I am looking for the similar info,so happy to bump..
As far as I know if you have kids they give you a 3/4bed villa,you don't get to choose the location.If you don't choose the 'furnished' option it comes literally empty.no white goods not even lamps on the ceiling..
I would love to hear more on other aspects about Emirates as we potentially have a job there..
if anyone here in the same boat and wanna share more,you can reach me on removed


----------



## Jaguar_42

Waiting for my contract to join EK, and very interested to hear about housing.
We will be opting for the company accommodation, initially at least, so are very curious about the whole process.
Anyone who can shed any light, please post any little gems you may have.


----------



## Vesper007

Hi there!

My father is a EK captain but I haven't lived in the UAE for years (moving back in a few months very likely though) so things may have changed since I lived there.

A few pointers:
* It is a general consensus among my dad and his colleagues that moving out of EK accommodation is only worth it if you are buying property, as then you can use the rent allowance to help pay mortgage. My folks went this route.
* What the allowance is if you leave accommodation will generally get you a smaller place in less nice areas than if you are to stay within the EK accommodation. Hence the purchasing route. 
* Obviously though, purchasing only works if you plan on staying there long-term and know what you are getting into. I wouldn't recommend buying as soon as you get there.
* The kind of accommodation you are eligible for depends on your position (flight attendant, first officer, captain, etc) although I've heard of people bringing in the size of their family into negotiations as well. My dad had a colleague with five kids and they managed to get more than my family which had 2 kids. It's understandable, it happens, but it doesn't happen often. But if you have more than 3 kids, you could try and bring it to the bargaining table.
* As Emirates grows, the accomodation available that is spacious is further and further from the heart of the city. If your spouse doesn't work and doesn't need to drive kids to school, and you have a job with Emirates that has you picked up and dropped off from home, this isn't too bad. It's a lifestyle choice.
* As has already been said, there are some areas around Safa Park for senior captains, lots of apartments around Sheikh Zayed Road and I believe Bur Dubai for singles, and villas that are a bit further out than the Emirates Hills/Lakes/Meadows part of town.
* Moving out of EK accommodation has one HUGE risk - landlords have been known to dramatically increase rent in a single year without reason. In other words, no rent control. So what may be affordable within the EK budget one year may not be the next... and then you're kind of stuck. Because once you leave EK accommodation, getting back in, regardless of how great your record at work is, is next to impossible.

Hope this helps, but feel free to ask me stuff and I'll see what info I can get.


----------



## Jaguar_42

Update for everyone. New starters at Emirates are being sent to Meydan Heights now. This is on top of all those people being given notice to leave their family accommodation in other areas.
This edict has come from on high, and there appears to be no way around it. Or at least I have not found one yet......


----------



## Tropicana

The villas at Meydan Heights judging from some opinions are cramped and the back garden "the size of a large SUV"


----------



## nz_to_uae

What grades or job roles go to meydan heights?


----------



## Ogri750

Meydan Heights villas cramped? Not the ones I have been in.

Small garden yes, but cramped? Not at all


----------

